# GT Arrowhead to single speed



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi

This is my first 'complete' project. I have a fixed wheel bike which I built using a prepared track frame and I love riding it, but you guys (and others) seem to have great fun on SS MTB's!

When this GT Arrowhead frame appeared on eBay I bought it. 99p is all I paid but as you can see, it was not in a good way. The bottom bracket had seized both in the shell as well as the bearings, I am guessing this may of been the reason for the previous owner dumping the frame (I bought it from a scrap dealer)

I am a computer programmer by trade and have never really got my hands dirty before. I love riding but want something unique as well as single speed. The triple triangle of the GT frame fits the bill nicely. My garage has space but limited tools. This should be an interesting project.

I know I am going to need advice and this forum looks like the best place to find it. Along the way I will be learning new stuff which I am more than willing to share with others

I've got the frame stripped, the gear lugs grounded off and am getting ready to remove the dings and scrapes (filing and filling!)

Please let me have your comments and suggestions

Thanks
Misbehavious


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Simple advice: Add parts. Ride.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

What is up with the dropouts? You have all the parts?


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

orion_134: I like your ethos

umarth: I'm slowly getting the parts together, still lacking wheels, stem, saddle, chain, bb, chainset, seat post, seat post clamp, ahead headset

I got the dropout from http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/ who were amazingly helpful, especially considering I had no idea what the dropout looked like!

I've got some white primer and hopefully some fluorescent orange spray paint on its way with clear lacquer. Still got bits of the old paint on the frame, one more weekend should sort that out.

eXotic forks should arrive tomorrow. I've gone for rigid forks but may upgrade once I know the bike is going to work.

Progress is being made but need another payday, quickly!


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Umm...you got the dropouts? Those funny-angled dropouts aren't what came on the bike?
Jesse


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Misbehavious said:


> eXotic forks should arrive tomorrow. I've gone for rigid forks but may upgrade once I know the bike is going to work.
> 
> Progress is being made but need another payday, quickly!


Well, keep the SS forums posted on changes and updates.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks umarth, I will

orion_134: I think I am missing your point. Below are two images, One is a closeup of the dropout and the second the gear hanger. Should there be more? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ahh, now I can see that it has a removable dropout. All is well. Why all the filling? Rattlecan-and-go Is it aluminum?
Jesse


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Jesse

I think you are right, Rattlecan-and-go will solve most issues. The frame is Aluminum 7005 and there are a few scraps on it. I will probably file those level and then spray primer to fill.

Glad we're ok on the dropouts. Just have to find cash and time to finish!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

it may be just me, but all the times i have gone to great lengths to paint a frame, i always end up wishing i had just left if and ridden it. it's going to get dirty and scraped up. consider that every hour you spend making your bike pretty is an hour you could have spent riding it and getting it dirty and dented and scratched.

what do you plan to do about chain tension?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

An unfamiliar drop out for me.

I am planning to remove the cable stays too as soon as I get my 3rd frame.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

mack_turtle: I'm with you there, thankfully I have a few bikes that can be ridden whilst this one is prepared and painted. The frame was in a very bad state as well as me wanting something unique. If I had built it up to start with I would probably of never stripped it down to paint!

jackspade: The dropout is weird. Matching it up was a nightmare for me, not for the company listed above though. I am hoping for a magic gear but just incase I bought a this chain tensioner of eBay for £11.00. It is unbranded but will hopefully do the job.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

I got your cousin


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

hatake that is a very good looking bike. I have ordered straight bars but looking at how you have complemented the frame with yours I am not sure I have done the right thing. I'll wait to see what they look like. You also have disc brakes which won't feature in the first carnation (Low funds and little knowledge - will learn though!). Have you got anymore photos?

Paint arrived today, as did a fork steerer cutter. No sign of forks though.

Anyone else got photos of GT's that they have single speeded? I'm still looking for ideas and inspiration as hatake has done here 

Thanks in advance


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

*Look ay my Profile*



Anyone else got photos of GT's that they have single speeded? I'm still looking for ideas and inspiration as hatake has done here :)[/QUOTE said:


> Hey check out my profile and under my pics there is a red GT Backwoods that I converted to single speed. I still have that bike though so if you have any questions or need a closer look at some thing let me know.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

REDGT: Like it. Very much. You have gone for one strong colour with black trim. Definitely works, thank you.

It will be interesting to see if orange works as well as red


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wait, should the bar type be determined by fit and not aesthetics?


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

Thanks
It works for me, plus thats the original paint. But I am curious on what yours will look like with flourescent orange.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Misbehavious said:


> Anyone else got photos of GT's that they have single speeded?


Mine used to look like this:









Now the frame is 50g lighter and getting some nicer parts


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

orion_134: You are correct, it should be about the ride. I am hoping that the flat bars suit me and the bike but having seen hatake's setup I can't lose from an aesthetics point of view 

zaskaranddriver: What new parts have you got planned? It looked good before? Have you got a paint scheme in mind or are you leaving it bare? Please keep posting pictures as you build

REDGT: Your bike must of really stood out in the shop, that red looks excellent. Please post your favourite or most current photo (of the GT!) on this thread

Keep your GT's coming


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

Misbehavious
I will take some new picture later on tonight. If you want a close up of any thing or want a parts list let me know.
But this shot shows its most current set-up.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

REDGT: I really like your bike!! Can I ask for a closeup of the drive chain (both cog ends). Also what size BB did you put in? is the wheel a cassette wheel converted or a ss wheel?

Thank you


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Misbehavious said:


> zaskaranddriver: What new parts have you got planned? It looked good before? Have you got a paint scheme in mind or are you leaving it bare? Please keep posting pictures as you build


Ditching the tensioner in favor of a Forward Components eccentric bottom bracket and will replace the LX cranks with modded M960s. The frame will stay raw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

*Primered!*

Hi

Frame has been primered over the weekend. Now ready for the fluorescent orange to be applied


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

*legs!*

Wheels have been ordered. Got some Halo SAS 26' Wheelset (Spin doctor hubs) of eBay. I hope they are as good as they look.

Only part missing is the saddle. Everything else is either on it's way or I have it

Just need to finish spraying it - sanding down tonight ready


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

umm.. those rims wont work with v-brakes..

okay maybe i'm wrong, i want to see it happen.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> umm.. those rims wont work with v-brakes..
> 
> okay maybe i'm wrong, i want to see it happen.


I think you are right


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

oops. have fun with that: v-brakes on a rim that has no braking surface.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe he's planning on running a V-brake to disk adapter?


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

The guy I bought them off said that he had used them with V-brakes, admittedly he did not mention if they worked or not!!

Looking at the Halo website for the wheels it does say that the anodized rims can be run with V-brakes, hence why I bought them.

If they don't work with V-brakes then they will go back on eBay

Told you I was new to this


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Something tells me these rims may not work with your frame.

1) Have you measured the dropouts? Are the hubs the right size for the type of drop out on your frame?
2) The rims look like they are freeride/ downhill type rims (designed for really fat tires.) I suspect the tires will rub on your stays.
3) It looks like the rims are designed for disc rather than v-brake.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

*Wheels*

Hi

These wheels are causing more interest than the rest of the build!

OK, I agree that they are DH wheels, very solid

They are on a QR hub and do have a braking surface

They fit into the frame, I have not put the replaceable drive side drop-out into frame though

There is a gap but tyres have not arrived to confirm, hopefully they will be here today

And here are the photos.

Comments please?


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I guess those wheels are appropriate if you're a 400 lb cross country rider, 
a 300 lb all-mountain rider, or plan on downhilling your hardtail, AND are 
getting a disk brake adapter (brake doctor I think it's called). Otherwise
you need something else. If you're going to run v-brakes you need rims 
designed as such. If you're not downhilling or riding very technical trails 
or very heavy you can certainly get a lighter and more appropriate wheelset, 
probably for the same $$.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi zaskaranddriver,

I think your term "Appropiate wheelset" is a very accurate and justified statement. I will be using the bike for XC only with rigid forks. I'm not 400lbs but I am on the heavy side

We'll see what comes up on eBay in the next few weeks, obviously I like the look of these wheels but they are heavy!

Thanks for your comments


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

*Bright!*

Several coats of fluorescent paint have now been applied 

Hopefully parts can be added this weekend but I need some advice.....

I have a clear coat to go over the top of the orange paint but should I T-Cut the orange first?

Having never used a rattle-can before I am not sure of how to get the best finish


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

one question, how tall are you?


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi fishcreek

I'm 6'2" and the frame is 20". Why do you ask?


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

It's a big frame, he's just wondering if it's sized right for you. I'd hit it with a little 600 grit before clearing.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

*The build had begun!*

Here are the latest photos of the build. You will notice that I have taken your comments about the wheels into account and now have a different set. I think they look sexier (may need to remove stickers!) and they are certainly lighter.

I also read the comments in a different forum on mtbr regarding sprung tensioners, that has now been dumped for this colour matching SuperstarComponents one.

I was surprised by the amount of noise the chain tensioner creates as the chain goes passed it, is this normal? It is also the first time I have set a tensioner up so I would appreciate everyone's comments and experience as to if this is the correct way

Thank you


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tensioner should go under the chain and push it up.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks orion_134

What are the benefits/drawbacks of swapping it round? Will it be quieter?

I like how the chain is parallel (asthetics again!) above and below the chain stay. Will this way not work?


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

It will work, but you are reducing the chain's contact to the cogs. You should also be able to run a lower tension with the chain wrapped around more. It is probably noisy because you have the chain too tight. If you give the cranks a good backwards spin they should spin about 1.5-2 revolutions before stopping. If they stop before then, the chain is too tight.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

Reducing the chain's contact with the cogs makes sense and I probably have got the chain too tight. I will check tonight. Shame because I like how it looks, however I intend to ride this bike hard so I will sort the chain out to get maximum benefit from it

Thanks again


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I would just do away with the tensioner all together (if you can). It will look a lot better and it will be a lot quieter. However, you will need to calculate the "magic" gear ratio for your setup. Fortunately, there is a really easy and simple website that will do it for you. It's a program called "FixMeUp!" You will put in the front chain ring tooth range, rear tooth range and chain stay length. The software will show you all the gear ratios that will work with your setup. I just used it on my build and it worked perfectly.

See here: http://eehouse.org/fixin/javafmu.php

Have fun!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Just so you know, there's no guarantee you'll find a usable magic gear for your frame, but you might get lucky. 

That kind of tensioner will make some noise even with the chain tensioned correctly. It's annoying when you're setting it up but out on the trail you probably won't notice it.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I run the exact tensioner (STS, same design) with zero noticeable noise. My noise came from worn chain, worn teeth, eyeballed chainline, and tensioned too tight. Measured chainline, replaced cog/ring with straight cut, and replaced chain and smooth and quiet.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

I hope you are right zaskaranddriver that I won't notice it on the trail. I have loosened the tension and it does seem quieter.

orion_134: All the components are new, when I take the chain tensioner away there is no noise. The tensioner does not roll very easily so I may grease it up later

Thank you both for your comments


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

*Finished!*

I am not totally convinced about my bar choice but I am pleased with the rest. I love the finished result and hopefully I will get some photos with a decent camera outside at the weekend.

These photos do not show how bright the paint is, it does glow in the dark 

Please comment and suggest improvements

Thank you


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

I've only ridden it round the block in the dark but it handles well and the gearing feels just right for me. Love it!


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Just in time for Halloween (Black & Orange).

Nice build. Congratulations!


----------



## derekscycles (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice, I gotta say thats a nice seatpost & crankset you have there ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

You forgot to mention the stem, spacers and headset derekscycles! Please visit his eBay shop, very helpful with fast delivery 

Thanks for your help derekscycles


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

*Day light and decent camera!*

This photo nearly shows how bright the paint is. I think I will change the bars for riser ones.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Turned out nice! :thumbsup: How's the finish holding up to the rigors of trail riding?


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks zaskaranddriver. I have changed the bars to riser bars now which has helped both the handling and the comfort of the bike. This does mean that the rear brake cable is a little short but I will sort this

It's been out twice and the paint is coping with the mud, however it does chip. The old bars swung round and hit the cross bar and a 2mm square of aluminium is now showing.

Single speed is more fun than I imagined. I went out on Saturday with my 8 and 13 yr old boys and it presented some challenges that you just take for granted on a fully geared FS bike

Love it


----------



## supergunn (Jul 2, 2010)

My Singlespeed Arrowhead commuter 10+ years old.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5156041790


__
https://flic.kr/p/5156043654

Hope you like it Planned upgrades are Ergon grips or maybe red Oury's and red V8 pedals

Regards
Supergunn


----------



## supergunn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,
When I converted my Arrowhead to a singlespeed I had the same problem.
I used the DMR tension seeker with the red rubber wheel and it was really noisy.
This turned out to be a charge half link 1/8 inch chain which was too thick for the roller on the tensioner.
I replaced it with a normal bike chain and now problem solved.
I also had a problem with the DMR tensioner which needed retightening every couple of days.
I purchased the Superstar sprung tensioner and have not had any problems since.
Here is pics of my bike.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5156041790


__
https://flic.kr/p/5156043654

Regards
Supergunn


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi

I am moving to Cyprus so this bike is now for sale on eBay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190504615029#ht_502wt_1139

You know how special this bike is to me and I would like it to go to someone who loves to ride their bikes. They're not for show 

Thanks in advance
Misbehavious


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

Too cool, I still rock the arrowhead on occasion, excellent frame


----------

